# Redheads Have Most Sex



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Blondes may have more fun but redheads have more sex, according to new research in Germany.
The study by Hamburg Sex Researcher Professor Dr Werner Habermehl looked at the sex lives of hundreds of German women and compared them with their hair colour.
He said: "The sex lives of women with red hair were clearly more active than those with other hair colour, with more partners and having sex more often than the average. The research shows that the fiery redhead certainly lives up to her reputation."
He added that women who dyed their hair red from another colour were signalling they were looking for a partner, and added: "Even women in a fixed relationship are letting their partners know they are unhappy if they dye their hair red. They are saying that they are looking for something better."
Psychologist Christine Baumanns said however that it may not be the women who were to blame for the better sex lives of redheads.
She said: "Red stands for passion and when a man sees a redhead he will think he is dealing with a woman who won't mess around, and gets straight to the point when it comes to sex."


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well everybody wants to bed a red...so that makes sense.


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

So if a blonde lass dyes her hair red, does she have more fun having sex, or is the fun ours in the not knowing that collar and cuffs do not match !


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

If the shutters and trim don't match, the gig is up!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

They dont call it "Fire Pie" for nuthin boys! :mrgreen:


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Hey I Married A Red Head! And the guys at work want to know why I'm always smiling!?
:baby13: :hump:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> They dont call it "Fire Pie" for nuthin boys! :mrgreen:


I've never heard them call it that...but it's pretty accurate!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok...now I'm happily married, and dyed my hair a dark auburn AFTER I got married....from natural blonde...although people think the red looks more natural...regardless, being a red-head is much more fun then being blonde...and yeah, sex is damn good....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kttref said:


> ...and yeah, sex is damn good....


Ohhhh... I bet it is at that baby girl - I bet it is at that.....
You little vixen... :mrgreen:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

kttref said:


> being a red-head is much more fun then being blonde...and yeah, sex is damn good....


You folks are making a mistake not having the MassCops meet and greet in Connecticut


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Oh dear _kttref _, you have got them all started now, wheres this thread going to lead ?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

hahah sorry!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> They dont call it "Fire Pie" for nuthin boys! :mrgreen:


Nothing like ringing a good "firebox" with your hose.


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Why is it the land of red heads, or red necks , de de de dind de ding de ding do !!


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Sorry, I could not have been further away ! its like saying a cockney comes from Newcastle !!.................I'm so ignorant


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, Like they say, Red in the Head, Fire in Bed
> 
> Well, Even though we didn't have Kate there, Sine still brought the lovely play things and there were more than enough Soccer mom's to go around. :mrgreen:


I'm hurt! You're saying I can be replaced with "play things" and "soccer moms"???? I THINK NOT! (Did I mention we've got tempers too?)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Did someone say redhead soccer moms?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

frank said:


> Did someone say redhead soccer moms?


The ones who are 4 foot 9 driving a Ford excursion and who drive rite past you talking on there cell phone, even though its illegal now here in Connecticut. I do admit its an annoying law.
</IMG>


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dude...! She's a busy girl......we were supposed to do lunch and she never showed...so it was just me and my other roommate...which was still a good time!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha I haven't seen her since the academy.


----------

